# Binge Eating Disorder



## GFR (Mar 15, 2006)

_*Binge Eating Disorder* _



 Binge eating disorder is a newly recognized condition that probably affects millions of Americans. People with binge eating disorder frequently eat large amounts of food while feeling a loss of control over their eating. This disorder is different from binge-purge syndrome (bulimia nervosa) because people with binge eating disorder usually do not purge afterward by vomiting or using laxatives.

 *How Does Someone Know if He or She Has Binge Eating Disorder?*

 Most of us overeat from time to time, and many people feel they frequently eat more than they should. Eating large amounts of food, however, does not mean that a person has binge eating disorder. Doctors are still debating the best ways to determine if someone has binge eating disorder. But most people with serious binge eating problems have: 
 
[*]Frequent episodes of eating what others would consider an abnormally large amount of food.
[*]Frequent feelings of being unable to control what or how much is being eaten.
[*]Several of these behaviors or feelings:
Eating much more rapidly than usual.
Eating until uncomfortably full.
Eating large amounts of food, even when not physically hungry.
Eating alone out of embarrassment at the quantity of food being eaten.
Feelings of disgust, depression, or guilt after overeating.
 
 Episodes of binge eating also occur in the eating disorder bulimia nervosa. Persons with bulimia, however, regularly purge, fast, or engage in strenuous exercise after an episode of binge eating. Purging means vomiting or using diuretics (water pills) or laxatives in greater-than-recommended doses to avoid gaining weight. Fasting is not eating for at least 24 hours. Strenuous exercise, in this case, is defined as exercising for more than an hour solely to avoid gaining weight after binge eating. Purging, fasting, and strenuous exercise are dangerous ways to attempt weight control.

  *How Common is Binge Eating Disorder, and Who is at Risk?* 

 Although it has only recently been recognized as a distinct condition, binge eating disorder is probably the most common eating disorder. Most people with binge eating disorder are obese (more than 20 percent above a healthy body weight), but normal-weight people also can be affected. Binge eating disorder probably affects 2 percent of all adults, or about 1 million to 2 million Americans. Among mildly obese people in self-help or commercial weight loss programs, 10 to 15 percent have binge eating disorder. The disorder is even more common in those with severe obesity.

Binge eating disorder is slightly more common in women, with three women affected for every two men. The disorder affects blacks as often as whites; its frequency in other ethnic groups is not yet known. Obese people with binge eating disorder often became overweight at a younger age than those without the disorder. They also may have more frequent episodes of losing and regaining weight (yo-yo dieting).

  *What Causes Binge Eating Disorder?*

 The causes of binge eating disorder are still unknown. Up to half of all people with binge eating disorder have a history of depression. Whether depression is a cause or effect of binge eating disorder is unclear. It may be unrelated. Many people report that anger, sadness, boredom, anxiety or other negative emotions can trigger a binge episode. Impulsive behavior and certain other psychological problems may be more common in people with binge eating disorder.

Dieting's effect on binge eating disorder is also unclear. While findings vary, early research suggests that about half of all people with binge eating disorder had binge episodes before they started to diet. Still, strict dieting may worsen binge eating in some people.

Researchers also are looking into how brain chemicals and metabolism (the way the body burns calories) affect binge eating disorder. These areas of research are still in the early stages.

  *What are the Complications of Binge Eating Disorder?*

 The major complications of binge eating disorder are the diseases that accompany obesity. These include diabetes, high blood pressure, high cholesterol levels, gallbladder disease, heart disease, and certain types of cancer.

People with binge eating disorder are extremely distressed by their binge eating. Most have tried to control it on their own but have not succeeded for very long. Some people miss work, school, or social activities to binge eat. Obese people with binge eating disorder often feel bad about themselves, are preoccupied with their appearance, and may avoid social gatherings. Most feel ashamed and try to hide their problem. Often they are so successful that close family members and friends don't know they binge eat.

  *Should People With Binge Eating Disorder Try to Diet?*

 People who are not overweight or only mildly obese should probably avoid dieting, since strict dieting may worsen binge eating. However, many people with binge eating disorder are severely obese and have medical problems related to their weight. For these people, losing weight and keeping it off are important treatment goals. Most people with binge eating disorder, whether or not they want to lose weight, may benefit from treatment that addresses their eating behavior.

  *What Treatment is Available for People With Binge Eating Disorder?*

 Several studies have found that people with binge eating disorder may find it harder than other people to stay in weight loss treatment. Binge eaters also may be more likely to regain weight quickly. For these reasons, people with the disorder may require treatment that focuses on their binge eating before they try to lose weight.
                              Even those who are not overweight are frequently distressed by their binge eating and may benefit from treatment.

                            Several methods are being used to treat binge eating disorder. *Cognitive-behavioral therapy* teaches patients techniques to monitor and change their eating habits as well as to change the way they respond to difficult situations. *Interpersonal psychotherapy* helps people examine their relationships with friends and family and to make changes in problem areas. *Treatment with medications* such as antidepressants may be helpful for some individuals.                              *Self-help groups* also may be a source of support. Researchers are still trying to determine which method or combination of methods is the most effective in controlling binge eating disorder. The type of treatment that is best for an individual is a matter for discussion between the patient and his or her health care provider.

 If you believe you have binge eating disorder, it's important you realize that you are not alone. Most people who have the disorder have tried unsuccessfully to control it on their own. You may want to seek professional treatment.


----------



## GFR (Mar 15, 2006)

Finally proof that it is not his fault, this poor child has a disease and the Mc Donalds food he eats every day is not to blame for his huge fat disgusting body.


----------



## fufu (Mar 15, 2006)

I wonder what his bf % is.


----------



## GFR (Mar 15, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I wonder what his bf % is.


100%


----------



## fufu (Mar 15, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 100%



I how long he will live.


----------



## gogo (Mar 15, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I how long he will live.



100 Month's


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2006)

gogo said:
			
		

> 100 Month's



I wonder how cute Foreman is.


----------



## LITUPGUNZ (Mar 16, 2006)

way to cite the source

what a pro


----------



## bushroot (Mar 17, 2006)

I blame the parents.  If you had a kid that overweight, would you take his ass to McDonalds?  I'd say that borders on child abuse.


----------



## Phoenix87 (Mar 19, 2006)

bushroot said:
			
		

> I blame the parents.  If you had a kid that overweight, would you take his ass to McDonalds?  I'd say that borders on child abuse.



I'm willing to bet the parents are just as big!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I wonder how cute Foreman is.


----------



## fufu (Mar 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>



oh baby


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 21, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I wonder how cute Foreman is.



100%


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Mar 22, 2006)

The kids so fat i just wana punch him as hard as i can


----------



## KelJu (Mar 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Finally proof that it is not his fault, this poor child has a disease and the Mc Donalds food he eats every day is not to blame for his huge fat disgusting body.



The food isn't to blame. His parents are, and they deserve to be skullfucked in the eye socket while still alive for letting that kid get to that point.


----------



## fufu (Mar 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> 100%



oh snap!


----------



## fufu (Mar 22, 2006)

There is a mental disorder in some people where they always feel like they have to eat. Their brain is always telling them they are hungry, so they always eat. If they don't eat they feel like they are starving. I saw it on TLC.


----------



## katt (Mar 22, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> There is a mental disorder in some people where they always feel like they have to eat. Their brain is always telling them they are hungry, so they always eat. If they don't eat they feel like they are starving. I saw it on TLC.



Do you REALLY think it's a mental disorder, or just their excuse for eating alot and saying it's ok....


----------



## KelJu (Mar 22, 2006)

katt said:
			
		

> Do you REALLY think it's a mental disorder, or just their excuse for eating alot and saying it's ok....



It isn't a mental disorder in and of itself, but rather a small part of a much larger disorder. No self respect, no self confidence, low self esteem, and depression can all cause a young child to eat too much. The food becomes the only comfort in their life. They are picked on, pushed around, and treated like shit, but they can't seem to stop stuffing their face. That isn't an excuse; it is a symptom of a big fucking psychological problem. It is a ticking time bomb so to speak.


----------



## GFR (Mar 22, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> It isn't a mental disorder in and of itself, but rather a small part of a much larger disorder. No self respect, no self confidence, low self esteem, and depression can all cause a young child to eat too much. The food becomes the only comfort in their life. They are picked on, pushed around, and treated like shit, but they can't seem to stop stuffing their face. That isn't an excuse; it is a symptom of a big fucking psychological problem. It is a ticking time bomb so to speak.


99% of then are fat lazy slobs!!!


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Mar 22, 2006)

formanrules, while you are arrogant and obnoxious... you are one of the most helpful people on this board  .  I believe I was binge eating (w/o purging) and ballooned to almost 350lbs..  Now that i think of it I cant believe I'd shovel all that food down my belly and keep eating, I remember eating a whole loaf of bread with a jar of pnut butter and kept going to the kitcing for more food..

Thanks for the information  I think binge eating can be controlled with WILL POWER


----------



## GFR (Mar 22, 2006)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> formanrules, while *you are arrogant and obnoxious*... you are one of the most helpful people on this board  .  I believe I was binge eating (w/o purging) and ballooned to almost 350lbs..  Now that i think of it I cant believe I'd shovel all that food down my belly and keep eating, I remember eating a whole loaf of bread with a jar of pnut butter and kept going to the kitcing for more food..
> 
> Thanks for the information  I think binge eating can be controlled with WILL POWER


How dare you sir...
How dare you.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 99% of then are fat lazy slobs!!!



Agreed, but being fat lazy slobs is still only symptoms of a bigger problem. Help these people to become proud of something, and they will correct the problem themselves. It is a snowball affect where one good thing makes them try harder to create more good things in their life. 
Telling someone to not be a piece of shit is useless. Now, show them what it feels like to achive something and to feel like something other than a piece of shit and watch them completely transform.


----------



## katt (Mar 23, 2006)

Poor kids with fat parents.... they don't even have a chance..


----------



## drew_c (Sep 18, 2006)

Old thread but interesting read nonetheless.

It's all mental, IMO


----------



## kenwood (Sep 19, 2006)

I get hungry as fuck at night and dunno why. i feel full through the day but at night i'm fucking starving!!!


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't think it is lazy so much as instinctual from human pre-history.

Humans had to endure times of famine, so when there is food we

1. Eat like pigs

2. Put on fat like nobodies business

Time to ascend our animalistic instincts.

Fat people get persecuted in today's society.

There is also some recent research that shows if children are obese from a young age, their brains do not develop properly, so they are FAT and STUPID.

Nice combo. NOT



T

(no kisses for you on your thread foreman, as you LURVE them so)


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2006)

katt said:


> Do you REALLY think it's a mental disorder, or just their excuse for eating alot and saying it's ok....



This is an old thread. I didn't notice this before though. These kids literally had something wrong with their brain so that they always felt hungry. No matter how much they ate they would never reach satiety.


----------



## drew_c (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, sorry for bumping the old thread. It was late at night after work and I had a sudden urge to go buy a box of cap'n crunch and eat the entire thing... but instead opted to login and use the search function here to learn a bit about binging 

The Capn Crunch still sounds great though I gotta say. But the shake I just had was flawless! Anyway, rambling


----------



## L Armstrong (Sep 20, 2006)

fufu said:


> This is an old thread. I didn't notice this before though. These kids literally had something wrong with their brain so that they always felt hungry. No matter how much they ate they would never reach satiety.



Yes there is a rare condition where the brain fails to register when the stomach is full. These people are always hungry and there is no cure.

As said, it is rare!!

....However, overeating and eating disorders in general are so complex and it is very easy for the slim jims of this world with good willpower, to sit and judge.


It is just the same with depression.....People who have never experienced this just do not understand and sit in judgement, shouting get a grip and pull yourself together!!!


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 21, 2006)

L Armstrong said:


> Yes there is a rare condition where the brain fails to register when the stomach is full. These people are always hungry and there is no cure.
> 
> As said, it is rare!!
> 
> ...



A side effect of my hyperthyroidism is that I don't really have the "satiety" hormone; so I never really know if I'm full or hungry. This has been confirmed by my endo and GP. They explained it to me in laymen's terms, and said there is a "short circuit" between the producer of ghrelin, my adrenal glands and my pituitary glands. So may it's not all that uncommon because many people have hyperthyroidism.


----------



## Gordo (Sep 21, 2006)

L Armstrong said:


> Yes there is a rare condition where the brain fails to register when the stomach is full. These people are always hungry and there is no cure.
> 
> As said, it is rare!!


 Apparently my cat suffers from this rare "disorder"


----------

